# Husqvarna S2800 Splitting Axe-First Impressions



## svk (Sep 7, 2015)

Finally made it to the woods with the new S2800. Granted I only have a few dozen swings through it but wanted to post up my first impressions. 

Significantly shorter handle. 




But sports a much larger head with a more aggressive flare. 



I didn't really notice that the handle felt short when handling it. With the shorter handle it seemed to be easier to get a speedy swing and also more accurate. 

Now keep in mind I was splitting a 16" aspen which except for the knotty sections isn't much a challenge. But this seems to split through with more authority than the fiskars and puts the splits out to the side more due to the aggressive flare. 

I swung to resplit a halved round with a swing that would have been "just enough" with the Fiskars. Blew right through the wood and into a rock. Oh well, it's not a show piece. 



In summary I need to split more wood to say it's performance is unequivocally "better" than the X27. But it is sure looking that way at this point.


----------



## benp (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome!!! 

Thanks!!!! Sounds like it's a keeper!!!

I don't know why they won't come out with a 36" though.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 7, 2015)

I told you guys it was better


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 7, 2015)

Time to return my fiskers Me thinks.

 Al


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2015)

benp said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!! Sounds like it's a keeper!!!
> 
> I don't know why they won't come out with a 36" though.


Let's do a mini gtg sometime and you can try mine.


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I told you guys it was better


Sometime it takes a couple repetitions to get into our dense skulls lol


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2015)

i like the looks of it. Does it have a sharp edge like the Fiskars does?


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> i like the looks of it. Does it have a sharp edge like the Fiskars does?


Yes. Not razor sharp but pretty sharp.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. I look forward to your comments as you sink it into different species.


----------



## benp (Sep 7, 2015)

svk said:


> Let's do a mini gtg sometime and you can try mine.



I would not be against a day trip.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm using the Husqvarna splitting axe this past year for 14-16" birch and fir that won't fit on the Klappi Kone cone splitter on our firewood log saw. It's definitely better than the Fiskars.

Not a popular statement, praising the Swedish axe over the Finnish axe, in Finland, but it's the truth. I wouldn't waste my money on the Fiskars. Junk by comparison.


----------



## cre73 (Sep 7, 2015)

If my price check was correct on Amazon I will be sticking with my Fiskars.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 7, 2015)

cre73 said:


> If my price check was correct on Amazon I will be sticking with my Fiskars.


Check with some real dealers and you may be surprised at the price. Well worth it over the $45 fiskars.


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Check with some real dealers and you may be surprised at the price. Well worth it over the $45 fiskars.


@spike60 has them in his shop for $70. Had I known that I would have picked one up there versus ordering from Baileys.

But if it works as well in other species I would agree it's worth the extra ~40 bucks.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 7, 2015)

svk said:


> @spike60 has them in his shop for $70. Had I known that I would have picked one up there versus ordering from Baileys.


Yep. I got mine from TK since he had one in stock when I asked him. Close to the same price. I can't remember for sure.


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2015)

benp said:


> I would not be against a day trip.


Do you grouse hunt? Swing up in mid October for a combo split and shoot.


----------



## benp (Sep 7, 2015)

That might be do-able.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 7, 2015)

What's the warrantee on the Husky?

I'll be waiting for the follow up when you get into some real hardwood 24" rounds. I wouldn't bet the farm just yet.


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2015)

I think Zogger called them last fall and they said 10 years.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 7, 2015)

Is the steel brittle like the Fiskars?


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Is the steel brittle like the Fiskars?


Judging by the damage from the over strike I'd say yes.


----------



## benp (Sep 8, 2015)

svk said:


> Judging by the damage from the over strike I'd say yes.



What were your thoughts on the length difference?

That's my only hangup, is me being closer to the pointy end. Not that if it will work as well as the Fiskars, because it will and probably better.

I am half tempted to order this thing. The red oak pile I'm working in would be a good break in.

ETA - I just emailed Husqvarna about a longer one in the future. We will see what they have to say


----------



## row.man (Sep 8, 2015)

I waited for the X27 for the length, if I miss the round and chopping block, I want that head in the ground or steel toes, not my shins!
Take a short axe, clock it down the way it will go with a glancing blow or plain miss. That is some sharp steel moving fast! It will bite.


----------



## benp (Sep 8, 2015)

row.man said:


> I waited for the X27 for the length, if I miss the round and chopping block, I want that head in the ground or steel toes, not my shins!
> Take a short axe, clock it down the way it will go with a glancing blow or plain miss. That is some sharp steel moving fast! It will bite.


I know. That's my concern.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 8, 2015)

SVK, have you used an X25 to compare those two, them both being about the same length and all. May be a more apples to apples comparison. I'd love to have an s2800, but then that is how I feel about most tools with a blade!!!!!
YES, I have a problem.


----------



## svk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> SVK, have you used an X25 to compare those two, them both being about the same length and all. May be a more apples to apples comparison. I'd love to have one, but then that is how I feel about most tools with a blade!!!!!
> YES, I have a problem.


I have thought about picking up a X25 but I wanted to compare the "heavy hitters" from both of these brand's offerings therefore the S2800 should (and does) compete with the X27.


----------



## svk (Sep 8, 2015)

benp said:


> What were your thoughts on the length difference?
> 
> That's my only hangup, is me being closer to the pointy end. Not that if it will work as well as the Fiskars, because it will and probably better.
> 
> ...


Length not noticeable when swinging. As I mentioned in my first post it almost seems you can get more speed so combined with the heavier head I would say that is the reason for it's good performance.

When I had "blow-throughs" on rounds being split on the ground, the axe head impacted the ground approximately at the point where the round was closest to me. I can see if you were splitting on a block and missed the block you could end up with the head in the ground between your legs. If you were splitting on a block with a tire attached, the tire would catch the head for you.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 8, 2015)

get some black gum and try it out


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2015)

It split hickory pretty good. Never tried on elm yet.


----------



## dancan (Sep 8, 2015)

Well that's great , just great , now I've got another mousetrap that I have to go and buy 



Just kidding LOL
I have an x25 , I like the length , as with the S2800 you split in a straight down motion , not a circular motion so glancing blows go straight down , not towards you .
I'd like a little more weight but I do like the idea of the wider flare .
I have a friend with an x27 , I should borrow it to see what it's like but I have 4 other mauls in the same length but at 6lbs and 8lbs so I'm grabbing them for the weight .
I guess the s2800 will be on the list after the Husqvarna splitting maul and the GB splitting maul LOL


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Sep 8, 2015)

i have a couple x27 and a x25. i like them a lot but maybe i need to try this husky axe. i really like the length of the x27 though. the x25 is and feels much shorter but nothing you cant adjust to.

i figure i split most of my wood by hand so i dont mind spending a bit to try new possibly better tools. i cant afford the $100+ counterparts but anything under that ill give a shot.


----------



## zogger (Sep 8, 2015)

I checked out a new x27 in the shop the other day and it isn't near as sharp brand new as the original super splitter, not even close.

I'll have to wait on another new axe though, just dropped a wad on junker saws (three work fine now, a 359 and 42 husky, and one poulan) and trimmers, plus doing this big oak is costly, many new loops, got to get a bar rail closer tool now, and this weekend found out my 371 broke a clutch spring and that trashed the plastic oiler gear thingee, ordered those. 

Wood heat is not free! heh, waiting to hear back from a dude with a low miles engine for the bogger mkII..wood heat is not free! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 9, 2015)

Short handled axes are no less safe than long ones. They require a different technique when using. You should bend your knees when swinging so the axe never breaks the horizontal plane as you swing down. If you do this then you will not have to worry about missing your block and hitting your body.


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 10, 2015)

Great review and pics.

Looks well made, but the short handle is a deal breaker for me. It was for the X25 too.

I value my feetsies too much.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 10, 2015)

yep, at 6'6'' i want the long handles as well. Swing and miss and that sucker would take out my knee and or shin


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 10, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> yep, at 6'6'' i want the long handles as well. Swing and miss and that sucker would take out my knee and or shin




Heck I was worried about cutting off Mr. Happy. Hmm.... strike that as it is kind of optimistic.


----------



## zogger (Sep 10, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> yep, at 6'6'' i want the long handles as well. Swing and miss and that sucker would take out my knee and or shin


You need to make your own wood splitter. Good regular maul head, at your size an 8lb is good, reshape and sharpen, hang it from around a 40 to 48 inch handle. I have no idea where to get a 4 foot handle, perhaps it can be made by a good wood worker.

You know, there's a niche market there, same as for clothes, hand tools for big guys.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 10, 2015)

zogger said:


> You need to make your own wood splitter. Good regular maul head, at your size an 8lb is good, reshape and sharpen, hang it from around a 40 to 48 inch handle. I have no idea where to get a 4 foot handle, perhaps it can be made by a good wood worker.
> 
> You know, there's a niche market there, same as for clothes, hand tools for big guys.




I like the 35'' handle on my Mueller over the 31'' on my Wetterlings. I bought several vintage Hultafors and Gransfors heads off of Ebay- they are all getting 36'' handles. When I split with my Iron and Oak splitter I pull it up on 2 car ramps and put a block under the tongue jack.


----------



## BigCus (Sep 10, 2015)

The Gardena is very similar to the 
S2800 in style but is 28" compared to the S2800 24"
Price is high on the Gardena at $117 on Amazon.


----------



## svk (Sep 10, 2015)

BigCus said:


> The Gardena is very similar to the
> S2800 in style but is 28" compared to the S2800 24"
> Price is high on the Gardena at $117 on Amazon.


It's identical except for color....I think that is an error on Amazon that says the Husky S2800 has a 24" handle

Edit: Baileys says that the Husky has a 27" handle. Still pretty sure they are identical.


----------



## BigCus (Sep 10, 2015)

Might be an error on Amazon's part. Identical other than price point. Think it said 10 year warranty on the Gardena.


----------



## svk (Sep 10, 2015)

BigCus said:


> Might be an error on Amazon's part. Identical other than price point. Think it said 10 year warranty on the Gardena.


As of last year that was identical to Husky


----------



## BigCus (Sep 10, 2015)

Yep its 27.6" Amazon has it at 24" Probably got the husky 23.5 mixed up


----------



## benp (Sep 11, 2015)

svk said:


> @spike60 has them in his shop for $70. Had I known that I would have picked one up there versus ordering from Baileys.
> 
> But if it works as well in other species I would agree it's worth the extra ~40 bucks.



I was just going to ask where you got it.

I am seriously contemplating this now. Unfortunately my testing ground of red oak will be gone this weekend hopefully.

I am giggling thinking about the speed that I can get out this.

ETA - I just pm'd Spike. So hopefully I'm in.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the review guys, and the link from Scrounging (did not know this was here).

Head design looks nice, but I'm 6'1", so until/unless they extend the handle, I'm very pleased with the Fiskars.

Plus, I got the hydro earlier this year, so most of my work with the Fiskars is on the Ash up at my property, and that stuff practically splits as soon as the Fiskars touches it. Hard to imagine "better" than what already works so well. Plus, I'm sure I get a lot of head speed from the longer handle.

But keep me posted if they produce it with a longer handle, I would definitely give Spike a call.


----------



## svk (Sep 13, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for the review guys, and the link from Scrounging (did not know this was here).
> 
> Head design looks nice, but I'm 6'1", so until/unless they extend the handle, I'm very pleased with the Fiskars.
> 
> ...


Maybe it would be a good Christmas gift for Matt


----------



## ZeroLife (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm with the rest of the big fellers. The handle looks a little short for my 6'4" frame. BUT! Would have to get it in my hands. The metallurgy is what gets me though. For 70 or 80 bucks, I'll keep pinching my pennies for a Gransfors Bruks.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 19, 2015)

GB is only 3 inches longer


----------



## ZeroLife (Sep 19, 2015)

That's fine. The edge on my X27 has been rolling right over. Have heard nothing but stellar reviews on the GB metallurgy and would love to own a tool that my son would be proud to have handed down to him.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 19, 2015)

you can fix your x27 if you file back the edge a little. I convexed mine and never had issues again.
With that said I still love my GB's because for me it's just more satisfying using a quality tool.


----------



## ZeroLife (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll try that next time I file.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 26, 2015)

svk said:


> Maybe it would be a good Christmas gift for Matt



Even at only 5'10'' I like the long handle for two things, speed and not hitting my legs. I love the design of that head, if they get a longer handle on them Im deff. gonna have to visit Bob. My wife and kids love hiking around the reservoir near his place and I love spending money in his shop.


----------



## noshow74 (Sep 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> get some black gum and try it out


My 20 ton splitter doesn't like black gum. I've tried by hand with a maul...no thanks lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Oct 15, 2015)

Well I traded off back to back with the S2800 and X27 in some twisty, knotty red oak today and I'll declare a winner. The S2800 just plain opens the wood up with more authority. I'm not saying throw your Fiskars in the garbage. But if you have an extra $70 bucks (price at @spike60 's shop) or $100 retail OR haven't bought a Fiskars yet, get this one instead.

The shorter handle takes some getting used to (which I'm still not totally used to) but this tool flat out performs better.


----------



## zogger (Oct 15, 2015)

svk said:


> Well I traded off back to back with the S2800 and X27 in some twisty, knotty red oak today and I'll declare a winner. The S2800 just plain opens the wood up with more authority. I'm not saying throw your Fiskars in the garbage. But if you have an extra $70 bucks (price at @spike60 's shop) or $100 retail OR haven't bought a Fiskars yet, get this one instead.
> 
> The shorter handle takes some getting used to (which I'm still not totally used to) but this tool flat out performs better.



sounds great! Now your mission is to talk husky into making a 36" handle version. I'll sign a petition to get on a mailing list.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 15, 2015)

I probably wont ever consider them without a lifetime warrantee. Especially since they are approaching the cost of those fancy German made mauls. I'd but a heavy over process German maul over the Husky axe first. Just my take.


----------



## svk (Oct 15, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I probably wont ever consider them without a lifetime warrantee. Especially since they are approaching the cost of those fancy German made mauls. I'd but a heavy over process German maul over the Husky axe first. Just my take.


Honestly if it doesn't break in the first ten years it's probably not going to break. 


One other thing I noticed was that in that knotty hardwood I did feel a little vibration in the Fiskars handle. Not bad, but definitely there.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 15, 2015)

10 years will be a good test for sure however, polymers do funny things with age so I'd rather be assured at year ten that my asset is still under warrantee.


----------



## benp (Oct 15, 2015)

zogger said:


> sounds great! Now your mission is to talk husky into making a 36" handle version. I'll sign a petition to get on a mailing list.



I've emailed them zog. 

Gardena said no plans and husqvarna was no help. 

Trying to find a contact us email addy for husqvarna USA is dang near impossible. I wound up contacting the the Australia branch, how I have no clue. Got the run around then re-directed. They want you to ask your dealer. Yeah that's not happening with my local dealer. 

I'd be all for signing a petition for a 36" model.


----------



## svk (Oct 15, 2015)

benp said:


> I've emailed them zog.
> 
> Gardena said no plans and husqvarna was no help.
> 
> ...


Isn't there an online petition hosting site? Fire it up!


----------



## benp (Oct 15, 2015)

svk said:


> Isn't there an online petition hosting site? Fire it up!



You are asking the wroooooooong woodtick.

I'm lucky I get dressed every day let alone remember my badge to get into the fricken place of my employment that I love so dearly. 

I do cut myself shaving my sleek Polish skin on on a regular basis.....some of that could be misconstrued as a suicide attempt or a cry for help. It is what it is.

Yeah so I'm out for starting a petition. Dude in the background banging trashcans for said petition......I'm in.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 15, 2015)

For the added cost I hope it's worth it. I'd try one but it would have to really impress me considering the cost and Warranty shortfall.


----------



## svk (Oct 15, 2015)

Marshy said:


> For the added cost I hope it's worth it. I'd try one but it would have to really impress me considering the cost and Warranty shortfall.


You are overthinking it. The handle seems like it would take significantly more to break then a fiskars.


----------

